# Difference Between Tough-1 and Professional's Choice Boots?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm wanting to buy some protective boots for my new horse. I would like to get Professional's Choice SMB boots. However, they are so expensive and I wondered if Tough-1 boots would do the job just as well? Any experiences with either or both of the brands?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Tough-1's would probably be fine. I have Professional Choice for showing, but knock offs for home & practice. I have never tried the Tough-1's, but other Tough-1 products I have are pretty nice. So imagine the boots are sufficient.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I personally like the professional choice brand, and I feel like their products are dependable. If you get the tough-1's and they get destroyed, would the price of those plus the second pair you would need to buy outweigh the price of the professional choice's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

In my experience, these difference between the two is product quality. For the quality and workmanship I get from PC, I'd rather pay the extra money.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Tough-1 products will not hold up as well as PC. Tough-1 is more for wanting to look cute and those who don't do any hard riding. I know several people who are happy with Tough-1, but they trail ride once a week and have older horses that are not hard on gear. If you are competing or riding a lot on a regular basis then go with PC. I have also really questioned the support in the Tough-1 boots. I personally don't trust Tough-1's quality for slide stops or barrel turns. My horses legs are worth the extra money.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You get what you pay for. 

If you buy a cheaper boot, you are going to get a cheaper product. 

Let's just say I've never worn out a pair of Professional's Choice sport boots. The oldest pair I have is coming up on 10 years old. They still work great. 

I have nothing against Tough-1 and use many of their other products ... but you get what you pay for.


----------

